# xSTJ comparison



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Exactly what it says in the title.
Anybody think they could compare and contrast ESTJ and ISTJ in detail, please?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

lol, videos, go figure xD


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I just answerd you in the 5 word thread and had to Ti and my brain fries ))))


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> I just answerd you in the 5 word thread and had to Ti and my brain fries ))))


It's okay, I'll watch them and get back with you here.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@Electra2

-sigh- well, it would seem I lead with Si, and that dominant Te is far more active and productive than I am


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

What if the functions doesn't really work? Maybe try to read the type describtions more if you find that better? There are some people who reject the functions all together.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I can't reject the functions, my integrity demands me to understand them, and obey them.
I did read about inferior Fi and inferior Ne, and that was actually more useful than the videos.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

But what if the functions does not really exist the way we are tought?
I'm not taking side for or against just suggest ways to help. Sometimes functions can confuse more then help but if you understand it better that way then that is good. I often find it helpfull to watch videoes because I have adhd and a learning dissabillity but everyone is different.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not sure how to answer that question.
I'm sorry that you have those conditions. Don't worry, you did what you could. At least we have a solid result.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Inspector Gadget said:


> I'm not sure how to answer that question.
> I'm sorry that you have those conditions. Don't worry, you did what you could. At least we have a solid result.


no problem  I hope you feel somewhat more strong about what is your type now?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Electra2 said:


> no problem  I hope you feel somewhat more strong about what is your type now?


I believe ISTJ 3w4-6w5-1w9 so/sx is in order


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

ISTJ: "These are the facts"
INFP: "But what if the facts were different?"
ISTJ: "What do you mean, what if? The facts are the facts..."

Your interaction was pretty much by the book. Love to see that in action. 


To get back to the original question though: (note: you may already know all of what I say below, but I thought you'd probably prefer a thourough analysis here)
It can be pretty hard to compare E/I of the same type. Both share the exact same functions, but use them a little differently. Also, since one is Introverted and the other Extraverted, one of them will always be more visible, regardless of type. 
Your reasoning was: "Te is far more active and productive than I am". 
I agree that ESTJ's tend to be more assertive, but it can be dangerous to use behaviour as a means of deciding on type. There are ESTJ's that have trouble finishing projects and there can be ISTJ's that are born leaders and have no trouble leading out on a project. 

I like to think that your primary function is your first instinct in a new situation. An ISTJ will lead with Si (information gathering), while an ESTJ will lead with Te (planning). 
I think an ISTJ will most often try to get all the information first to figure out what the problem actually is, while the ESTJ will most often set the specific goals first to find out which information is relevant to learn about. It can be a subtle difference, and even within type, there's variability in how much time one will spend on one part of this process before going on to the next, but there should be a clear pattern in where your thoughts go first and why. 

So: 
If you have to set clear goals before you start gathering information, you might be ESTJ
If you have to have all the information before you can get a clear view of what the goal is, you might be ISTJ. 
(or, you could be something else entirely, but let's not go there right now). 

Maybe you didn't need this anymore, but I thought it probably couldn't hurt


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@*Drecon*
I believe thanks are in order, that's a reference, but I also mean it.
A job interview I recently had sheds some light on this, they asked me how I go about changing anything and all I could say was simply "well first I need to understand how it operates before deciding if anything needs to be changed" and it would seem that answers your question.

What you said about an INFP and ISTJ conversation reminds me of what actually happened with an INFP that I met in person. He said something to the effect of "if you took away the whole earth and all the people on it" and before he continued I interrupted by saying "we would all die".


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Happy to help


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drecon said:


> If you have to have all the information before you can get a clear view of what the goal is, you might be ISTJ.





Inspector Gadget said:


> @*Drecon*
> "well first I need to understand how it operates before deciding if anything needs to be changed"


These are definitely and emphatically true for me... Always thoroughly understand what's in front of you before deciding what... if anything... needs to be done with it! 

ISTJs are the living embodiment of "Look Before You Leap!"


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

I am also pretty social. that's also a difference. ISTJs I know don't really say that much or talk as much. They talk if any less then some people.

I think we like telling people what to do more as well, and don't research as much. We're more solutions based and we come to it faster. I don't mind changing my plans a little because the facts are different but I'll try to go for it first. Not rashly of course but yeah.


----------

